# Best Method for Applying Logos to a Polyurethane Coating?



## Art754 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi,
First off I'm not sure if I'm posting this in the right area, if not I apologize... but my question is that I have some polyester jackets with a polyurethane coating on the outside for water resistant purposes and I was wondering whats the best method to go with in order to get a logo to adhere properly. Ive been told that screen printing or silk screening is the best way but I have used heat transfers in the past and been told that heat transfers will work fine (though Ive had some problems with peeling). So to sum it up I was looking for some advise on a better method, products, or a company that may provide a better alternative of some sort.

Thank You much for your time!


----------



## logon511girl (Jan 23, 2010)

I have heat pressed reflective material to items like these you are referring to without any issues...it was the spectra reflect plus from imprintables warehouse and it is the only one we ever use. I have never had a problem with it. I have heard of others using direct screenprinting, but you have to be careful what temperature you need your dryer at and exactly what type of material your jackets are...


----------



## adivito (Aug 25, 2006)

Embroidery. no worry of peeling or ink incompatablities.


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

I have pressed 3M retroreflective & done a lot of embroidery on this material without problems.


----------



## Art754 (Feb 10, 2010)

Awesome, thanks a lot for all your reply's... I have used the 3M reflective in the past and liked it a lot, unfortunately embroidery isn't really an option because I believe I failed to specify in my first post that the majority of the logos that are needed are on the back and normally are a decent size. So is screen printing my only option? or even with that could I face problems with the coating?

Thanks again for all your time.


----------



## xstaceyamayx (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm in the same boat... Specifically using Charles River Apparel's 9199 New Englander Rain Jacket.
Client wants reflective imprint on the back. Material is "plasticky", Polyurethane - like a shower curtain.

I have 3M Scotchlite Reflective material that I've used in the past, Charles' Rivers Screenprinting guide has a recommended flash temp of 290, yada yada...

I read that some were successful using the thermal imprint - what did you use for dwell time, pressure, and temperature?


----------



## xstaceyamayx (Apr 12, 2012)

Update - heat press does not work on this particular jacket, even with a short dwell time... The mesh lining comes through and the ghosted image remains. There is also wrinkling at the seam line where the stripe is on the back. Perhaps if the sewn stripe wasn't there and the jacket had a way of getting between the mesh lining and the polyurethane, the situation would be different, but the jacket wasn't created with an ESP system.

27 buck "mistake". Live and Learn.


----------

